# Help with Propranolol



## leo321 (Aug 8, 2010)

What is the dose that everyone takes?

If I was to take 5 mg for 5 days a week for a year would that be okay?

I am planning to take it to reduce some anxiety issues that I will be facing. Ive taken it before for presentations, I would take 50mg which would work fine. I now need it regularly for at least a year.

Is this too much medication has anyone taken this much before? I'm not even sure if 5mg enough I would prefer to take 10mg in regard to my anxiety but am obviously worried about giving myself too much.

In addition can anybody suggest websites which are safe to buy propranolol from, especially ones which do 10mg, 5mg etc smaller available doses.

Thankyou !


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

first don't buy online. you never know what ur really getting. most docs are ok with prescribing propranolol. 5mg is nothing. follow ur docs advice to how much u should take and how often. i started with 10mg as needed and now take 20-30mg as needed. good luck


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah 5mg is a very low dose, I take 40 mg off and on throughout the week and have been doing so for about 5 years. I'll go up to the 80-120 range if I need to.

And ditto about ordering online. I got propranolol online once and even though the website seemed reputable and the colorshape/manufacturer checked out I still didn't get the same effect out of the medication.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

ivankaramazov said:


> Yeah 5mg is a very low dose, I take 40 mg off and on throughout the week and have been doing so for about 5 years. I'll go up to the 80-120 range if I need to.


Ya i agree - i usually went for a higher dose like the 100mg upwards, but it depends on what is prescribed to you. I haven't used it in months though, it only works for specific events (i.e. public speaking)


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, I used to use 40mg as needed. I doubt 5mg would really do anything at all.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

i didnt even know u cud get 5mg , and the patient info inside my *Propranolol* packet says not to break the tablet and i think the lowest dose is 10mg! dont go buying anything like that on the internet. i think beta blockers shud only be prescribed by doctors


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, as mentioned by everyone else, I wouldn't trust an internet source. #1 it may not be pure, and #2 aren't online medicines a ton more expensive?


----------



## leo321 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I get the feeling that most of you are taking it on the odd occassion though, I was wondering who is taking it everyday and if you are could you let me know what the s/e are and whether they are more SF short term and longterm. 

In addition do you have to increase the dose due to frequent use, because of its decrease in drug potency.

thanks.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

I was taking it for my heart palpatations he didn't prescribe it for my anxiety but it calms me down loads and works when im having anxiety attacks. i was told to have 2 pills a day and up to 3 a day (10mg) if my heart was still doing the flutterings and palpatations. 

i had to take them for 3 weeks and now im on my last few days of weaning off the tablets. 

In the first week it worked brillant for my anxiety and palpatations but going into the 2nd week i had to take 3 a day as the 'medication' wasnt working as good , so i suspect u wud have to increase the dose due to frequant use but everone is diffrent.

why r u taking the beta blocker for? is it for anxiety? or palpatations? or maybe blood pressure or migranes? 

If it is for anxiety , for example if your having an anxiety attack my patient Information that came inside my pack said to take 40mg . but you shouldnt just take a high dose . when my doctor started me on it i was told twice a day (10mg) then slowly go up to 3 if needed. 

also u have to be very careful with these tablets as your not supposed to just 'come' off it. u have to slowly wean off them. 



also i didnt get side effects on these tablets but common side effects can be headaches, tierdness or Insomnia. the only side effect i may have had was nightmares and vivid dreams and that was it. oh and restlessness but that is probley due to my anxiety .


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

leo321 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I get the feeling that most of you are taking it on the odd occassion though, I was wondering who is taking it everyday and if you are could you let me know what the s/e are and whether they are more SF short term and longterm.
> 
> ...


I only took it as needed at 40mg before something like a presentation. I'm not too sure if it would work well long term as a daily medication for anxiety. I know the poster above me said she took it daily for heart palpitations, and it worked for her anxiety only for 3 weeks (taking 2-3 x 10mg daily), so taking 5mg daily for anxiety would probably not do a whole lot in my opinion. Maybe someone else could chime in about that. I didn't have much in the way of s/e. The only s/e I recall was some sedation, but I was still able to drive and do normal stuff like that. It's been about 2 months since I've taken it because I'm on Nardil now, and you're not supposed to combine the two due to lowered blood pressure.


----------

